# Itunes won't open



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey, I have had this problem ever since I installed Itunes on my Vista. When I double click the icon It says that Itunes has stopped working.

*Error:* "Itunes has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."
Then it tells me that *Data Execution Prevention* has prevented Itunes from starting.

This is iTunes 8.2.1 for Windows (64-bit) and I am running *Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit - Service Pack 1.*

I have tried uninstalling Itunes & Quicktime and deleting their folders that remain after uninstall, then reinstalling them, but the problem persists. I have also tried adding Itunes as an exception to DEP, but it says that "This program must be run with DEP," and doesn't let me do that.

Thank you in advance, I appreciate your help.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

bump...


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello & Welcome, *Angelofspeed*.

I apologize I wasn't able to post in your thread earlier, I'm currently working on nine different threads as it stands.

*Data Execution Prevention (DEP)* can be disabled if you following *this* link. It's quite annoying. It's sort of like UAC, it's absolutely pointless, LOL.

Anyways, good luck.

If you have any questions, post them here, as I've bookmarked this thread so I'll be able to see any questions you ask immediately.

Regards,
_Undocked Windy_


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you for replying!

I followed what it told me to do in that link, but I am still having the same problem.

I have attached screenshots of the problem.

Here is the third one: http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2461/newbitmapimage3xai.jpg


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mhm, are you running your Itunes (.exe) as administrator?


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does this help at all ?

http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/65790-dep-turn-off-programs.html


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm getting a Server not found error on that page.

EDIT: Nevermind!


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I have tried what it says on that tutorial, but It says that Itunes needs to be Run with DEP on.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

And your DEP is actived right since all the tutorials telling you how to disable it, failed. If it isn't by chance, enable it - then run iTunes.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Still same problem after enabling DEP.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mhm, I'll PM another member so I can get us some assistance, OK ?


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Alright, sounds good, Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this is a summary of what has helped others:-

I was able to fix this problem by uninstalling Quicktime and uninstalling all the codec packs I installed to watch downloaded movies. I then reinstalled Quicktime only (I downloaded it separately). Itunes finally worked again. I found this solution on another forum and it worked for me. I am running Vista x64, but it may work on the other operating systems.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, that helped remove the error that I had, but now Itunes just doesn't open. I double click it (Also tried Run as administrator) and the mouse gets the loading sign on it, but then it just goes away and Itunes doesn't come up. It is still showing up in the taskmanager though.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Try running it as administrator.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I have tried that, like I said, I still have the exact same problem.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

My apologizes, I didn't catch that you already said that.

Try going to it's actual directory in your Program Files folder, under "C:", then executing it from there. It could be a bad shortcut, especially if you tweaked with the registry some.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

It's okay, I have tried not using the shortcut as well, still same problem.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm none to familiar with iTunes, since I've never really had an iPod before, so, do you lose all your songs when you uninstall? If that's not the case, then try re-installing your iTunes by using Revo Uninstaller - this will get rid of the registry keys and everything else - so if you paid for anything on iTunes, do NOT do this.

link www.revouninstaller.com


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I have already have backups of all my songs so I will try this, thanks.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi I agree with Windy I was about to suggest this, make sure you use "advanced" (in revo) with the uninstall options to be rid of all the references to i tunes.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Woah, this is strange, Itunes doesn't show up in revo's list. It still shows up in my uninstall/remove programs list though...


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Use it's "hunter mode" and select your iTunes shortcut, HTH.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, it's not going to it, keeps trying to uninstall aim instead...


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Then go to your Program Files, and select your iTunes exe with Revo's hunter mode, I believe this will work. Your shortcut is probably messed up, like I said. SO even suggesting to select the shortcut was foolish of me, LOL.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I tried that too, still only wants to uninstall AIM =/


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Is it showing up in your regular Windows Uninstaller? If so, don't uninstall it just yet. Try the "repair" feature on the uninstaller, first.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, let me try that.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll be here,


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I did the repair feature, but revo still wont recognize it, I tried uninstalling AIM, but it just went on to the next program in the list... It thinks everything is Download Manager now.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's very strange, never heard of this before .

Just try uninstalling it with Windows Uninstaller, then re-installing .

THEN, test to see if his solved the issue, and if it didn't; re-install it again except this go around try uninstalling it with Revo (if it works) .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I tried it, but Revo still won't recognize it as installed, and hunter mode doesn't work either.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Darn, did you try opening iTunes since you've re-installed it ?


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, tried opening it, still the same problem !


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

This may seem like a really stupid question but have you right-clicked and selected "_open_", as this might do it . 

Also, removing references to possible third-party programs could be interfering, so I suggest you delete the following folders, if you have them :


```
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes
C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer\iTunes\SC Info
```


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Might you have Norton for an anti-virus, if so, see *THIS* .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I only found


> AppData\Local\Apple Computer\Itunes


 and deleted that


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I do have Norton, It is a trial version, let me try to uninstall it and see if it works then


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Also, you could temporarily disable your firewall, then run iTunes, see what this does .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

So I uninstalled Norton and restarted. Then I tried to run itunes again. This time the agreement thing came up and I clicked I agree, but then it continued with the old problem. It doesn't start/open, but it shows in task manager.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

You could try re-installing your Quicktime, *HERE* .

You could also try download and installing this patch by Microsoft, *HERE* .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

It says the update does not apply to your system and re-installing Quicktime didn't do anything.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Try re-installing iTunes again, except when it asks you if you want to install it for all users, select the option applying for just yourself .

Sorry for the constant re-installs, but hopefully it'll help .

What version is your iTunes ?


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, I tried that, but It never asks me if I want to install for all users or just for myself, maybe because I'm the only user?

I am downloading the latest version from apple.com/itunes, it is iTunes 8.2.1 for Windows (64-bit)


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's how Google contributed :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=8068090

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1720413



techman202 said:


> go to task manager (CTRL+ALT+DEL) and go to the processes tab. then find, itunes.exe on the far left hand column. then below it should be iTunesHelp.exe click both of those and choose End Process on the bottom bar. Hope this helps.


Doing the above may help. It's always good to actually KILL the process before trying to re-open since this will cause errors, or it will just simply not open.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I killed them and tried opening, but still same problem.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've posted this thread to the Microsoft staff so they can come take a look and hopefully help you since I've kind of ran out of ideas, LOL .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Alright, thank you very much Windy, I appreciate your help!  Lol indeed =P
I'm going to go sleep now so I'll check back tomorrow! Good Night!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good night, Angel .

Take it easy, and I really hope this thread gets resolved soon, since it's already overdue with 50 posts, :laugh: .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

How long does it take the MS Staff to reply by the way?


----------



## Leitz (Sep 4, 2008)

Have you tried running iTunes on a different user account? Could be a profile issue


----------



## Leitz (Sep 4, 2008)

So just open a new user on your PC (you must know how to do this otherwise follow: http://www.lockergnome.com/windows/2006/12/05/create-a-new-user-account-in-vista). You could try creating two temporarily one with standard and one with administrator privileges.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I suggest using *SFC / Scannow*, since iTunes is probably missing a vital file .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

@Leitz: I tried making a new profile, but I still have the same problem on that one as well.
@Windy: The SFC Scan said that there were no problems.


----------



## Leitz (Sep 4, 2008)

Just a long shot, but if you know the manufacturer of your Hard Drive, go to their site and download the Hard drive analytic tool, I know Seagate/Maxtor do this and am pretty sure Hitachi and Western Digital do also.

Scan your hard drive for bad sectors and the such, it could be that there's a hard drive fault and the PC is unable to read the program from the HDD. As I say this IS a long shot.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

It's scanning now, should be done in an hour.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Angelofspeed said:


> I do have Norton, It is a trial version, let me try to uninstall it and see if it works then


Please, do as follows :

http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

If you paid for Norton, *PLEASE* - write down your activation key, *NOW* .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I had already uninstalled it back when we were talking about it, but it didn't do anything. I still ran the uninstall tool and it did run and "uninstall," but it didn't fix my problem.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess we just have to wait for the diagnostics test to come back .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Test completed successfully... and that was the extended test.

Test Option: EXTENDED TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD3000GLFS-01F8U0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WXLX08084354 
Firmware Number: 03.03V01 
Capacity: 300.07 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: PASS 
Test Time: 11:37:59, July 31, 2009


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just out of curiousity did you do it on both HDDs or just your primary HDD with your OS on it ?


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I only have one HDD.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

. . .

I thought you mentioned an external HDD ?

I apologize a head of time if I'm mistaken .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't think I mentioned it, I have one, but I haven't used it with this computer yet.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Simply disabling the NIS firewall or un-installing NIS won't do because of boot & kernel mode drivers. It MUST be removed using the Norton Removal Tool (NRT).

Download the NRT; save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Please let me know how you make out.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you for your reply, jcgriff

I had already used the NRT, but I tried it again (running as an administrator) and then rebooted, then I reset my Windows Firewall to its default settings, but the problem still remains.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Check out WERCON - Problem Reports & Solutions
START | *wercon* - "View Problem History" - 2x-click on a line item for additional details about the iTunes crashes. 

Copy/ paste some of them in here so that I can get a look at the crash info.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

I have some from before, but I think I haven't been getting any logs now because it just doesn't open up, so it can't even crash. Because we did fix the Itunes has stopped working problem.

Here are some of the ones I have though (There is nothing from the past 2 days, even though I tried running iTunes now and it wouldn't open):

```
Product
iTunes

Problem
Stopped working

Date
7/29/2009 12:35 AM

Status
Not Reported

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BEX
Application Name:	iTunes.exe
Application Version:	8.2.1.6
Application Timestamp:	4a5b9bfc
Fault Module Name:	QuickTime.qts_unloaded
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	4a1c7023
Exception Offset:	70f51040
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Data:	00000008
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	fd00
Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
Additional Information 3:	fd00
Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
```


```
Product
iTunes

Problem
Program Compatibility

Date
7/28/2009 6:39 PM

Status
Report Sent

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	PCA2
Problem Signature 01:	iTunes.exe
Problem Signature 02:	8.2.1.6
Problem Signature 03:	iTunes
Problem Signature 04:	iTunes
Problem Signature 05:	Apple Inc.
Problem Signature 06:	200
Problem Signature 07:	-1
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	646595050
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Angelofspeed said:


> I have some from before, but I think I haven't been getting any logs now because it just doesn't open up, so it can't even crash. Because we did fix the Itunes has stopped working problem.
> 
> Here are some of the ones I have though (There is nothing from the past 2 days, even though I tried running iTunes now and it wouldn't open):
> 
> ...



Hi - 

The first area of your quote in RED uptop - the iTunes problem is fixed? My apologies, I did not read the entire 70+ post thread.

So the 2nd iTunes crash is no longer relevant to the current problem(s)? 

What caught my eye immediately is the 0xc0000005 exception code listed in the 1st crash. While iTunes is the app that crashed, it was actually QuickTime that caused it (faulting module). I do see that the QuickTime module is recent - the timestamp *4a1c7023* translated = *Tue May 26 15:41:39 2009*. Sorry, I don't have iTunes - is this the most recent version? Note that there is no version number listed.

I did see your response that NIS is gone w/ removal tool. Do you have any other IS product or any other app with a personal 3rd party firewall? I usually see 0xc0000005 exceptions (memory access violations) caused by IS products >> 90% of the time.

Please run msinfo32 and save it as an NFO file (NFO = default file extension)
START | *msinfo32*

Zip it up and attach to your next post.

I'll take a look when time permits.

also - if the above crashes are "old" - what exactly is the current problem - simply that iTunes will not open at all? Did you download iTunes normally, i.e. no download manager was used?

Any information no matter how trivial to you that it may seem may help.

How old is your Vista installation?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, I believe that those logs aren't relevant at the moment.
The problem is fixed in that it no longer gives me any error message when I try to run iTunes, it simply starts the loading circle on my mouse and then goes away. It still shows up in the task manager processes.

This is the latest version of iTunes.

What is an "IS" product? I can't seem to recall that term. I have no other programs with personal firewalls though. (Currently I have installed McAfee instead of Norton).

I did download iTunes with Download Accelerator Plus (DAP).
I installed Vista around July of this year, my computer is new.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

There ya go, John - making me look bad again,, LOL .


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't worry, Windy, I love you =)!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL, I can't help not being better than my mentor, jcgriff2 .

Just a quicky, Angelofspeed - Do you have any minidumps in your "C:/windows/minidumps" folder ?

I noticed "Quicktime", I thought you re-installed/downloaded it ?


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Lol indeed =P

I don't have a folder called minidumps in C:/windows

I did reinstall Quicktime, a couple of times I believe.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Angelofspeed said:


> Yes, I believe that those logs aren't relevant at the moment.
> The problem is fixed in that it no longer gives me any error message when I try to run iTunes, it simply starts the loading circle on my mouse and then goes away. It still shows up in the task manager processes.
> 
> This is the latest version of iTunes.
> ...


Hi - 

"IS" = Internet Security product - NIS, N360, KIS, McAfee, Zone Alarm, COMODO, etc...

I believe there are more than a few problems besides the inability of iTunes to properly execute. 

I count 283 app crashes since the system was 1st booted on July 3, 2009. 
Of the 283 - 195 were cause by either the NIS personal firewall or the McAfee personal firewall. 
I could not help but notice that even the Norton Removal Tool itself crashed yesterday. 

I can say without reservation that the firewalls caused these crashes because the exception code 0xc0000005 or "type 5" is present in the crash data itself. The topic of 3rd party firewalls came up just yesterday - http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...ernet-download-manager-everywhere-399390.html

Back to your system - below is the breakdown of the 195/ 283 crashes that I find are attributable to the NIS and McAfee personal firewalls. The 0xc0000005 exceptions along with the "type 5" are basically the same. They both = memory access violations. The personal firewall interferes with Vista system services by blocking local NET BIOS ports and this is the result (scroll to the right to see the 0xc00000005 exceptions) - 

89 = 0xc0000005
106 = type 5
-------
195 appcrashes/ apphangs --- 283 total = 10.10 appcrashes/ day

```
[font=lucida console]
7/31/2009 10:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646595050, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P
7/31/2009 1:37 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/31/2009 3:53 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02bf553e, proce
7/31/2009 5:30 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/31/2009 9:55 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/31/2009 10:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/31/2009 10:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/31/2009 10:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/31/2009 10:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/31/2009 10:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/31/2009 10:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646595050, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P
7/31/2009 10:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/31/2009 1:38 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/31/2009 5:30 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/31/2009 9:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 585934518, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Norton_Removal_Tool.exe&#x0
7/31/2009 9:55 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/30/2009 8:13 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/30/2009 6:16 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module studiorender.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47140813, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003198a, process id 0x1690,
7/30/2009 8:13 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/30/2009 1:30 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0223553e, proce
7/29/2009 6:52 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/29/2009 7:46 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/29/2009 10:54 PM	Application Hang	The program Steam.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process I
7/29/2009 7:36 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/29/2009 10:54 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/29/2009 7:25 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/29/2009 6:52 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/29/2009 1:37 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/29/2009 1:38 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646595050, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P
7/29/2009 11:33 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/29/2009 11:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/29/2009 5:45 AM	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.1.3483 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
7/29/2009 11:43 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/29/2009 11:33 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/29/2009 10:54 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/29/2009 6:52 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/29/2009 7:46 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/29/2009 7:36 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/29/2009 7:35 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x70f51040, process i
7/29/2009 7:25 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/29/2009 6:52 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/29/2009 5:07 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Launcher.exe_ICCup Launcher, version 1.4.0.92, time stamp 0x2a425e19, faulting module Chaosplugin.bwl_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x2a425e19, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0
7/29/2009 2:32 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02c5553e, proce
7/29/2009 2:19 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46439c7b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000b423, process id 0x1b40, ap
7/29/2009 1:37 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/29/2009 1:39 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646595050, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P
7/28/2009 12:51 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1121728936, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: hl2.exe
P2: 0.0.0.0&#x000d
7/28/2009 4:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/28/2009 11:44 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 7654983, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
&
7/28/2009 11:45 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/28/2009 11:45 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/28/2009 4:49 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/28/2009 4:49 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x71a61040, process i
7/28/2009 4:23 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02c2553e, proce
7/28/2009 4:04 AM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x74e91040, process i
7/28/2009 12:51 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0221553e, proce
7/27/2009 4:00 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/27/2009 4:10 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/27/2009 4:26 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/27/2009 7:26 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/27/2009 7:32 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module ShimEng.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4549bdb7, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x71b31040, process id 
7/27/2009 7:44 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module ShimEng.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4549bdb7, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x75071040, process id 
7/27/2009 7:46 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x75071040, process i
7/27/2009 7:48 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x75081040, process i
7/27/2009 8:00 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x73051040, process i
7/27/2009 8:00 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/27/2009 8:25 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x74ec1040, process i
7/27/2009 9:22 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02d6553e, proce
7/27/2009 10:01 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x74e61040, process i
7/27/2009 7:26 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module studiorender.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47140813, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003198a, process id 0xa84, 
7/27/2009 12:15 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module studiorender.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47140813, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003198a, process id 0x1138,
7/27/2009 4:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/27/2009 4:10 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/27/2009 4:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/27/2009 7:26 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/27/2009 7:32 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 661500913, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P2
7/27/2009 4:24 PM	Application Hang	The program hl2.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID:
7/27/2009 7:44 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 661512096, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P2
7/27/2009 8:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 650713414, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P2
7/27/2009 8:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/26/2009 10:01 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x70ef1040, process i
7/26/2009 10:00 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x70e31040, process i
7/26/2009 9:59 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x70e31040, process i
7/26/2009 9:56 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/26/2009 12:17 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/26/2009 12:20 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02cd553e, proce
7/26/2009 1:27 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02bf553e, proce
7/26/2009 8:27 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/26/2009 10:12 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x74411040, process i
7/26/2009 10:13 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x74411040, process i
7/26/2009 10:13 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x74411040, process i
7/26/2009 10:22 PM	Application Error	Faulting application iTunes.exe, version 8.2.1.6, time stamp 0x4a5b9bfc, faulting module QuickTime.qts_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4a1c7023, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x74411040, process i
7/26/2009 10:12 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 649548673, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P2
7/26/2009 10:01 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 651921183, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P2
7/26/2009 10:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 647680361, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P2
7/26/2009 10:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 647680361, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P2
7/26/2009 4:19 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module studiorender.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47140813, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0003198a, process id 0x1b60,
7/26/2009 9:56 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/26/2009 9:52 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/26/2009 8:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/26/2009 3:01 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 69508357, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: hl2.exe&#x00
7/26/2009 12:17 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/26/2009 9:52 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/25/2009 4:40 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/25/2009 3:56 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46439c7b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000b423, process id 0x16a0, ap
7/25/2009 3:56 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 432805830, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=2092&iBucketTable=1&iBucket=432805830
Cab Id: 0

Prob
7/25/2009 4:40 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/25/2009 7:14 PM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module datacache.dll, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x46439c7b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x0000b423, process id 0xfb4, app
7/25/2009 3:18 AM	Application Error	Faulting application hl2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x4445c334, faulting module filesystem_steam.dll_unloaded, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x47e2d72b, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x02d0553e, proce
7/24/2009 7:47 PM	Application Hang	The program Comrade.exe version 1.0.2736.25293 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. 
7/24/2009 2:05 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/24/2009 7:47 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/24/2009 2:05 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/24/2009 7:47 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/23/2009 5:53 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/23/2009 5:53 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/23/2009 3:47 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/23/2009 1:22 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 591298796, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: QuickTime.cpl
&#x000
7/23/2009 3:47 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/22/2009 6:14 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/22/2009 6:19 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/22/2009 6:19 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/22/2009 6:14 AM	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.1.3483 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
7/22/2009 6:14 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/21/2009 7:46 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/21/2009 6:02 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/21/2009 7:46 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/21/2009 6:02 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/20/2009 7:21 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8759445, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: msicuu.exe
P2:
7/20/2009 6:50 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/20/2009 7:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/20/2009 6:27 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/20/2009 6:50 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/20/2009 6:37 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646595050, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P
7/20/2009 6:36 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646595050, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P
7/20/2009 6:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/20/2009 6:37 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646595050, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iTunes.exe
P
7/20/2009 7:24 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/18/2009 6:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/18/2009 6:00 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1368822501, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3483
7/18/2009 6:00 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/18/2009 5:22 PM	Application Error	Faulting application GameMon.des, version 2009.5.7.1, time stamp 0x4a02a6b1, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00060267, process id 
7/18/2009 5:44 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1293430008, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: GameMon.des
P2: 2009.5.7.1
7/18/2009 2:36 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 205813981, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: AgeOfConanD
7/18/2009 2:03 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00000000, process id 0x12e0, a
7/18/2009 2:03 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 648410421, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: BEX
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P
7/18/2009 2:33 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 478778926, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: AOC UI Installer.exe&#x000d
7/18/2009 6:00 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3483, time stamp 0x4a5e19da, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/17/2009 6:53 PM	Application Hang	The program AgeOfConan.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
7/16/2009 8:10 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/16/2009 8:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 648038882, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
&#x
7/16/2009 8:06 PM	Application Hang	The program DAP.exe version 9.1.1.1 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID:
7/16/2009 3:18 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/16/2009 5:57 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/16/2009 8:10 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/16/2009 3:18 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/16/2009 10:36 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 648181827, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Cheetah_Injector_v1.4_1.exe
7/16/2009 8:05 PM	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.1.3462 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
7/16/2009 8:06 PM	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.1.3462 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
7/16/2009 3:45 AM	Application Hang	The program MambaCfg.exe version 4.1.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proces
7/16/2009 3:46 AM	Application Hang	The program razercfg.exe version 1.0.0.1 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proces
7/16/2009 3:48 AM	Application Hang	The program MambaCfg.exe version 4.1.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proces
7/16/2009 3:49 AM	Application Hang	The program MambaCfg.exe version 4.1.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proces
7/16/2009 3:52 AM	Application Hang	The program MambaCfg.exe version 4.1.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proces
7/16/2009 5:57 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/16/2009 5:56 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9748476, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: xfire.exe
P2: 
7/16/2009 8:05 PM	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.1.3462 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
7/16/2009 3:18 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/16/2009 3:18 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/15/2009 6:25 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/15/2009 6:37 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/15/2009 6:37 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/15/2009 6:25 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/14/2009 11:38 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/14/2009 11:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/13/2009 5:44 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/13/2009 5:44 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/13/2009 7:12 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/13/2009 7:12 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/12/2009 6:25 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/12/2009 12:27 AM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/12/2009 2:00 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/12/2009 6:34 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/12/2009 1:59 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/12/2009 6:34 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/11/2009 4:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/11/2009 5:34 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/11/2009 5:34 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/11/2009 10:30 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/11/2009 5:37 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 528244833, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Launcher.exe
&#x000a
7/11/2009 5:35 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/11/2009 5:34 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/11/2009 4:06 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/11/2009 5:21 PM	Application Error	Faulting application aspiinst.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x3b81984a, faulting module aspiinst.exe, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x3b81984a, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x00002234, process id 0x544,
7/11/2009 5:33 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/11/2009 4:05 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/10/2009 9:50 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/10/2009 9:49 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/10/2009 3:24 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/10/2009 1:06 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/10/2009 9:50 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/09/2009 6:36 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/09/2009 2:33 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 121909278, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Crysis.exe.exe
&#x00
7/09/2009 2:14 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis64 -DEVMODE.exe, version 1.1.1.5767, time stamp 0x471f96dc, faulting module CrySystem.dll, version 1.1.1.5767, time stamp 0x471f9738, exception code 0xc000008f, fault offset 0x00000000000850cc, process id 0
7/09/2009 6:36 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/08/2009 7:29 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 113536767, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: crysis64.exe&#
7/08/2009 6:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1335720685, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
P2: 1.9.1.3462
7/08/2009 6:05 PM	Application Error	Faulting application firefox.exe, version 1.9.1.3462, time stamp 0x4a420bac, faulting module NPComponent.dll, version 1.0.0.3290, time stamp 0x4a02dbb1, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000056ff, process i
7/08/2009 10:38 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/08/2009 10:37 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/07/2009 9:18 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 170756581, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: CEIPOptinEvent
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 0

7/07/2009 9:22 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 60577379, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
7/07/2009 7:50 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 501341185, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
&#
7/07/2009 7:50 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 534787844, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
&#
7/07/2009 7:47 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 501341185, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
&#
7/07/2009 9:33 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 636928100, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iphone-to-computer-tra
7/07/2009 1:06 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/07/2009 9:33 PM	Application Hang	The program iphone-to-computer-transfer.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions co
7/07/2009 9:27 PM	Application Hang	The program Au_.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID:
7/07/2009 9:15 PM	Application Hang	The program ipod-computer-transfer.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control
7/07/2009 9:12 PM	Application Hang	The program explorer.exe version 6.0.6001.18164 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
7/07/2009 7:50 PM	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 8.0.6001.18702 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
7/07/2009 7:50 PM	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 8.0.6001.18702 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
7/07/2009 11:32 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 635684248, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: dndclient.e
7/07/2009 7:47 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 567888880, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: iexplore.exe
&#
7/07/2009 9:16 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 45285462, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
7/07/2009 7:47 PM	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 8.0.6001.18702 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
7/07/2009 7:47 PM	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 8.0.6001.18702 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel.
7/05/2009 7:42 PM	Application Error	Faulting application bwchart.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x49e20b1e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc00000fd, fault offset 0x0002f54a, process id 0xcbc, application sta
7/05/2009 2:58 AM	Application Error	Faulting application bwchart.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x49e20b1e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc00000fd, fault offset 0x00034c29, process id 0x13a0, application st
7/05/2009 2:53 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1248071895, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: bwchart.exe
P2: 1.0.0.1&#x
7/05/2009 5:38 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 621453566, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: firefox.exe
7/05/2009 7:12 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/05/2009 9:37 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 546444310, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Ventrilo.exe
&#x000a
7/05/2009 2:53 AM	Application Error	Faulting application bwchart.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x49e20b1e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc00000fd, fault offset 0x0002f54a, process id 0xdac, application sta
7/05/2009 2:53 AM	Application Error	Faulting application bwchart.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x49e20b1e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc00000fd, fault offset 0x0002f54a, process id 0x1354, application st
7/05/2009 8:32 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/05/2009 2:53 AM	Application Error	Faulting application bwchart.exe, version 1.0.0.1, time stamp 0x49e20b1e, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code 0xc00000fd, fault offset 0x00034c29, process id 0xaf4, application sta
7/04/2009 6:45 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/04/2009 5:15 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/04/2009 5:14 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/04/2009 4:59 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/04/2009 4:46 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/04/2009 4:42 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/04/2009 3:14 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/04/2009 2:11 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/04/2009 9:59 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/04/2009 2:56 AM	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.1.3462 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Proc
7/03/2009 10:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 10:35 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 10:35 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 10:35 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 7:56 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 315885141, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: CoDWaWmp.ex
7/03/2009 7:15 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 7:07 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 5:42 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 113677846, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Crysis.exe&
7/03/2009 5:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 5:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 5:21 AM	Application Hang	The program SYMCUW.exe version 8.1.0.28 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process
7/03/2009 10:43 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 10:44 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 5:26 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 5:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 5:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 5:24 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000
7/03/2009 6:18 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 319063444, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: Setup.exe
P2
7/03/2009 6:04 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177719, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001
7/03/2009 6:04 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001
7/03/2009 6:04 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001
7/03/2009 6:04 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001
7/03/2009 6:04 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 6.0.6001
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298459148, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298459148
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298459342, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298459342
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 506723314, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64&#x000d
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 129658184, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298458662, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298458662
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298459211, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298459211
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 519631529, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
&#x
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298458932, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298458932
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3429307, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=15215&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=3429307
Cab Id: 0
&#x
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298459087, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298459087
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
7/03/2009 5:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 186969963, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14652&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=186969963
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
7/03/2009 5:27 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 447477014, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PCA2
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: StarCraft.exe
&#x000

[/font]
```
`

Here is the most recent cause of (some/ most ?) of the above - I don't know when you installed it - (check out the number of system services it has and imagine the system resources that it takes up) - 

```
[font=lucida console]
MBackMonitor	MBackMonitor	Stopped	Manual	Own Process	"c:\program files (x86)\mcafee\mbk\mbackmonitor.exe"	Normal	LocalSystem	0
McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0021721249077880)	0021721249077880mcinstcleanup	Stopped	Auto	Own Process	c:\users\immortal\appdata\local\temp\002172~1.exe c:\progra~2\common~1\mcafee\instal~1\cleanup.ini -cleanup -nolog -service	Ignore	LocalSystem	0
McAfee Network Agent	McNASvc	Running	Auto	Own Process	"c:\progra~2\common~1\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe"	Normal	LocalSystem	0
McAfee Personal Firewall Service	MpfService	Running	Auto	Own Process	"c:\program files (x86)\mcafee\mpf\mpfsrv.exe"	Normal	LocalSystem	0
McAfee Proxy Service	McProxy	Running	Auto	Own Process	c:\progra~2\common~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe	Normal	LocalSystem	0
McAfee Real-time Scanner	McShield	Running	Auto	Own Process	c:\progra~1\mcafee\viruss~1\mcshield.exe	Normal	LocalSystem	0
McAfee Scanner	McODS	Stopped	Manual	Own Process	c:\progra~1\mcafee\viruss~1\mcods.exe	Normal	LocalSystem	0
McAfee Services	mcmscsvc	Running	Auto	Own Process	c:\progra~2\mcafee\msc\mcmscsvc.exe	Normal	LocalSystem	0
McAfee SystemGuards	McSysmon	Running	Manual	Own Process	c:\progra~2\mcafee\viruss~1\mcsysmon.exe	Normal	LocalSystem	0

[/font]
```
*SCROLL TO THE RIGHT *


`

This Vista installation is < 28 days old and I think a re-install of Vista is the best course of action at this time. 

I would not install NIS or McAfee or any other 3rd party firewall IS product. Use the Windows Firewall along with then anti-virus of your choice.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Angelofspeed (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey, I never reinstalled Vista, but today I tried opening Itunes, and it gave me some errors, but it actually executes and works 

I have no idea why/how, but I just wanted to let you know.

Thanks!


----------

